# First Exotic Mammal



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all 

Im looking for my first exotic mammal, ive got lizards so used to the heat requirements and specialist diet. Im after something handleable and more cuddle than a lizard :Na_Na_Na_Na:and easily tamed but would like something that is solitary and will happily live on their own.

I really would love a sugar glider but ive read they need to live in pairs and only other exotic i know of is APH but what else is there 

thank you 

danny


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

well there are many, many exotic pets
tell me do you want a caged or an animal that can roam free?


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

sorry yeah should of been clearer something caged larger than a hamster but not as large as a skunk tbh


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

APH 
No competition really


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

APH, jerboa, type of squirrel.
these are probably the best types for you :2thumb:


----------



## protheroe (Nov 14, 2010)

defo an aph :2thumb: i have albino babies looking for homes :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

STOs are brilliant little critters and are solitary. As are duprasi.


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

i keep reading people talking bout STOs but what are they?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

kipperhughes said:


> i keep reading people talking bout STOs but what are they?


its a short tailed opossum


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

I would definitely say a APH as they can be very happy alone as well as with company


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

are there any type of flying squirals that are solitary similar to sugar gliders size


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

kipperhughes said:


> are there any type of flying squirals that are solitary similar to sugar gliders size


no, not form my knowledge anyways 
EDIT: im pretty sure SFS (southern flying squirrel) can happily live on its own happily 
but you should try ask some breeders first


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

what about Fennec Foxes?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Foxes are not huggable unless on their terms so going by your original post no, a fennec would not be for you.
Harry my corsac is a snuggle bunny but he is a freak of nature.
Unless you get a fennec as a kit (it is VERY hard to find fennecs in the UK let alone kits) it will need a fennec friend so no they are not solitary. (They live in groups in the wild so of coarse do better with a mate.)
You also said you want something that is easy to tame which foxes are not (unless you get a kit but they can still get carried away with their pay bites). Mine are only as tame as they are as myself and my partner put a hell of allot of work into them.

SFS's can do fine on their own, many people in the US keep them singularly but it is always nice for them to have a friend to play with when you are away. If you do not want to breed you could always keep two females. Why do you want a solitary animal?

-
Elina


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont know really as strange as it may seem ive always thought if you have two of the same species you will always favour one more than the other and im sure it make the other one feel unloved etc if that makes any sense i promise you im not mad lol


----------

